# Caution's training log



## caution (Oct 12, 2022)

What's up guys. I was told it would be worth my while to post up my training routine. Here it is. Let me know what you guys think.
So this program is an excel file. In the first pic, I select which compound and isolation exercises I will be doing.
After that excel creates a cycle for me consisting of 4 rounds and one deload week. It's a push day, a pull day, and a leg day then rest and so forth. Once I'm finished with the five weeks I do it all over again with progressive overload. I can input the amount of weight I do on all of the exercises to figure out my one rep max, but I don't do that as I'm not training for 1RM. The pounds that are in there are automatically inputted but do not reflect the actual weight I currently lift.  I'm training for body composition. For mass and strength and trying to keep my body fat % down.
Any questions or opinions on this program let me know. Your input is appreciated thanks.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 12, 2022)

Show me your excel skills. That’s very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caution (Oct 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Show me your excel skills. That’s very cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My excel skill are alright. Not something I practice habitually. It came included from an ebook I've gotten called Hybrid 5 A quantitative approach to strength and size.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 12, 2022)

caution said:


> My excel skill are alright. Not something I practice habitually. It came included from an ebook I've gotten called Hybrid 5 A quantitative approach to strength and size.



That’s pretty awesome. Good to see you make a log with so much detail. I’ll be following. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caution (Oct 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s pretty awesome. Good to see you make a log with so much detail. I’ll be following.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks appreciate the feedback.


----------



## eazy (Nov 12, 2022)

been a month what happened?


----------



## caution (Nov 12, 2022)

Been wrapped up in school and work. Haven't been online. Also came down with bad flu so that slowed me down a bit for about a week. I'm good now though. Been consistently eating clean for about 3 weeks now. Gonna keep it this way  at least until Thanksgiving for one day and then keep at it. Also started up a cycle. And sticking to the workout program as mentioned before. Thanks for checking in on me. Appreciate it.


----------



## eazy (Nov 12, 2022)

what did you eat today? how did you train today?


----------



## caution (Nov 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> what did you eat today? how did you train today?


Am currently at work haven't trained today due to me coming to work at 5 AM. Will be hitting the gym after work. On deload week this week so today will be doing 3x8 deadlift
3×10 pull up
3x10 concentration curl.

Today so far I've eaten one serving non fat plain Greek yogurt, 1 serving protein powder, 1 rice cake, half a banana, 1 serving kellogs crispix, 1 serving frozen strawberrys, and added one serving of erythritol monk fruit sweetener mixed together. A protein snack mixed with peanut butter, oats, honey, protein powder, and chocolate chip. Also Had some grilled shrimp with rice.


----------



## eazy (Nov 12, 2022)

caution said:


> bad flu so that slowed me down a bit for about a week.





caution said:


> On deload week this week





caution said:


> started up a cycle.


----------

